# What to wear for fall wedding?



## Char1986 (Sep 17, 2006)

OK, I haven't been to a wedding since I was 14 or 15 (I'm almost 20 now), but on November 4th I'll be going to one back home in CT! Yay!  However, I have no idea what to wear, since it's a Fall wedding and every other wedding I have been to has been in the blistering heat and the only choice is a cute, light sundress 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm 5'6" and my body type is pretty curvy - pretty big boobs, average waist, and wide hips/butt.  I'm in between size 10 and 12 jeans, if that helps.  I normally just wear jeans and v-neck style shirts (I'm no slave to fashion, but I try to look decent!), but this wedding is in a church and the reception is at a hotel.

I know I definitely want to wear heels, since I barely ever get to because my campus is so hilly!  But other than that, I have no idea where to start.  Help!  What on earth is appropriate for a fall wedding?


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 18, 2006)

Day, afternoon, or night?

What I would wear is a nice cocktail dress and a cardigan, so you're not cold. Nothing too bright, sexy, or extravagant. You can wear color (I think black is too funeraly myself), but it should be muted, I guess is what I'm trying to say. It's the bride's day, not yours to show off (I'm not accusing you of that, I've just seen that problem and it irks the hell out of me.) Wear a decent looking coat over it until you get to the place.


----------



## Char1986 (Sep 19, 2006)

It's a day wedding...around noon I think.

Would a forest green or a navy blue or a burgundy be good colors?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 
_Day, afternoon, or night?

What I would wear is a nice cocktail dress and a cardigan, so you're not cold. Nothing too bright, sexy, or extravagant. You can wear color (I think black is too funeraly myself), but it should be muted, I guess is what I'm trying to say. It's the bride's day, not yours to show off (I'm not accusing you of that, I've just seen that problem and it irks the hell out of me.) Wear a decent looking coat over it until you get to the place._


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 19, 2006)

I would go with green.






You  can also wear a nice wrap dress, with sleeves.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 19, 2006)

Any of those colors would be fine. If you want to look more autumn, then go with the green or burgundy.


----------

